# How many per zone?



## Ugh (Sep 27, 2018)

I have small front yard. I measure and figured out that I can install 3 15 feet sprayer and it will cover my entire front yard. I hooked up two in the backyard to test the distance. I only got 10 feet instead of 15 feet. My water pressure is under 60psi. Am I right to say that the more sprayer I have on one zone, the shorter the range?

At this point, I am thinking of three zones for my small front yard. One for each 15 feet sprayer to achieve max range for each one. Is that okay?


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

What are the sprinkler heads, nozzle, and linetype (hose) you're testing with? And what is your water pressure?


----------



## Ugh (Sep 27, 2018)

About 55 PSI. 
1/2 inch swing pipe. 
15 feet 2 inch pop up sprayer. It's the sprinkler type with no moving parts other then up and down.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

More than likely a flow issue. Not enough GPM.


----------



## mattcoughlin (Jul 8, 2018)

I would try the hunter MP rotators. They're about $5 at the home depot and will go in any existing pop up. They use a lot less water so you can have more per zone. You will obviously need to run them longer though.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

If you are planning a full irrigation install just remember that testing through a hose bib won't give you the same GPM. When I setup 3 rotors via hose bib that was the max I could do, but when they installed full irrigation one zone has 7.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

What GrassDaddy is saying.

I'm assuming you are using your hose bibb on the side of the house? You may want to do the bucket test to see what your hose bibb is putting out for a GPM.


----------

